# What to expect from a referral to a psychologist



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

some of the recent posts here lead me to think people don't have a very accurate perception of what to expect when they are reffered to or seek a psychologist. When I say psychologist here I mean someone who is licensed to practice in your state at the Ph.D. level (many states now have an additional level of certification as a health care provider). Someone at this level has a lot of training in mental health and also may have education and training in working with people with chronic health problems.Because of the ethics codes this person should be expected after a reasonable assessment period to give you their opinion on what your problem is and give you some choices on possible treatment - type, number of sessions, etc.Often this person will answer your questions by phone without charge before you make an appoimtment.This person is legally and ethically committed to regular communication to your health care provider and probably has information on good health care providers.In this day and age I would expect most psychologists to be aware of and have experience treating IBS. If not he or she can refer you tosomeone who does have experience.For a psychologist it's never all in your head as psychology never really believed in the mind/body myth in the first place.Many psychologists have special training in such specific treatments as hypnosis, biofeedback, CBT, and so on and if not can refer you to someone who is competent in these techniques. A psychologist is legally and ethically bound not to utilize a tratment technique that he or she is not competent to use.This is my rant for today I guess. We're not perfect by any means but I've been around for a long time and in my experience most of my colleagues live up tothese expectations. Dr. Bolen or Mike might want to add something here?I'm also sure that there is a good psychologist reasonably close to anyone here. if your doctor or insurance carrier can't refer you to one, you can send me a note bc and I'll see if I can find one from the national email lists I belong to.end ranttom


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

tom,thanks a good post. I would just like to add my two cents in here.....Many people hold a misconcpetion that going to see a psychologist is tantamount to being labelled a 'nutcase' and that only people with mental disturbances should go.....NOT SO!Secondly you don't get elctrodes strapped to your head and are not subjected to electro convulsive therapy!I attended weekly sessions with a child psychologist when I was younger to help me get over the death of my sister in a tragic car accident and other traumas I suffered as a child - it involved nothing more than meeting a really friendly nice chap and we talked about whatever I wanted to talk about - it was like having a confidant to go to whenever you wanted to discuss something. I found it to be a really positive experience and was saddened when my sessions came to an end.Psychologists really are friendly kind people who want to help, and they are not judgemental - just reassuring, helpful and full of good advice to help you cope with what life throws at you.So if your sitting out there nervous or wondering if you should give it ago - I thoroughly reccomend it....As Tom says make sure you go to see a properly qualified psychologist - your doctor should be able to refer you to one.Clair


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Good info, Tom. Thanks for posting it.







JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I just wanted to say that if anyone in Houston is looking for a good Psychologist I know of a fantastic one.


----------

